# How to fix slow leak in stock tanks



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I have some big 350 gallon stock tanks that have lately developed very slow leaks. I was wondering is there anything that I could roll or brush in them to act as a liner to keep them from leaking that won't be toxic to cattle?


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I saw a infomercial on tv for some stuff but I cant remember what its called. Probably doesnt work anyway lol. Caulking should work good. Silicone based would be best.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

A bolt, a couple washers and a piece of inner tube.....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Leaking at the rolled seam? WE take a couple of 2 lb soldering irons, heat em up then brush muratic acid on the inside of the tank where the leak is and solder the seam shut.

Dad used to be a union tin knocker and did a LOT of copper roofs that were all soldered. Give me a couple of good irons, a block of sal ammoniac and I can solder about anything including radiators.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

The problem is these are kinda in the ground. I need something like a paint, or sealant. That I can like paint into them.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Ok I just saw the commercial on tv its called flex seal. Its a spray can and its on internet and I think in walmart and places like that. Give that a try


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Do y'all think cool seal would work? Like the stuff u put on mobile home roofs? Or would it be toxic


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

What about the spray on box bed liners???


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I thought about the bedliner stuff as well!! I may try that


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

If it has rusted out round bottom seam we have poured concrete bout 2-3 inches... But you won't want to move em after you do!


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Just an update: I went with leak seal made by rustoleum. It sealed the tanks and they haven't leaked since!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I have been wondering what you went with and how it turned out.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I was at a neighbors one time when he was filling a stock tank and he noticed a leak. He took a 5 gallon bucket of feed and dumped it right in the water in the tank where he thought the leak was. He said that always works. :huh: I stopped by a week later and took a look at his "fix". It was still leaking and the water was yucky from that feed being dumped in the tank. I didn't ask him and he didn't say anything more about his leaky tank.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

barnrope said:


> I was at a neighbors one time when he was filling a stock tank and he noticed a leak. He took a 5 gallon bucket of feed and dumped it right in the water in the tank where he thought the leak was. He said that always works. :huh: I stopped by a week later and took a look at his "fix". It was still leaking and the water was yucky from that feed being dumped in the tank. I didn't ask him and he didn't say anything more about his leaky tank.


If he offers to "fix" anything for you, I'd be wary....


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> Just an update: I went with leak seal made by rustoleum. It sealed the tanks and they haven't leaked since!


Thought the Rustoleum Leak seal sounded great until I found this on the FAQ on the Leak Seal page of th Rustoleum web site

11.Can LeakSeal® be applied in areas that will be immersed in water?

No, LeakSeal® is not intended for use in areas that will experience constant contact or submersion in water.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

prairie said:


> Thought the Rustoleum Leak seal sounded great until I found this on the FAQ on the Leak Seal page of th Rustoleum web site
> 
> 11.Can LeakSeal® be applied in areas that will be immersed in water?
> No, LeakSeal® is not intended for use in areas that will experience constant contact or submersion in water.


Whoops! Is that tank still holding for ya CC?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

ontario hay man said:


> Ok I just saw the commercial on tv its called flex seal. Its a spray can and its on internet and I think in walmart and places like that. Give that a try


I got some and it seems to work.....


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Mike120 said:


> I got some and it seems to work.....


Good to know im going to try some in the spring. Its to cold to use it now.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Hasn't leaked down in about 2 weeks! I'll keep y'all posted!


----------

